# You Tube



## Tom (Feb 7, 2010)

Download YouTube Videos the Easy Way!

This is a real quick and easy one for all our YouTube users out there. Say you really like a video - I mean, like it enough to want to download it. What do you do?

Bookmark it and come back every time you want to see it?

Bor-ring!

How about this:

While on YouTube, navigate to a video you want to download to your computer and up in the address bar of your browser, replace the “Y” in YouTube with a number 3 and hit enter.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, where does it save it, o the youtube page?


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 7, 2010)

I use Mozilla Firefox. I downloaded an Add On where I can click on any video and download it from the source host to my hard drive. Very nifty utility.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Thanks for sharing, where does it save it, o the youtube page?


Where ever you want. Deskto[p / folder etc


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 7, 2010)

Never heard of that one Tom. I use You Tube Downloader.

http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/

It's a small program and free. Choose the download you want from YT copy the url from the address bar, open downloader, and paste it. It will download to the location of your choice and gives you the option to convert it from a .flv file to something else.

I use this program all the time for downloading from You Tube. It also works for most other flash programs, including Google.

I was on you tube the other day and typed in "Wine Making", came back with over 8000 hits. Good way to build up a wine making video collection for free. I have found all kinds of obscure music videos on YT also. Just type in the artist or the song you are looking for. Some great old concert videos etc. I have found very few artists or songs that wernt on YT.

Check it out.

Troy


----------

